# Quinn has gone to the bridge



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

On 30th August 2020 at 10.10am our beautiful, goofy boy went to the bridge.

2 years ago Quinn was diagnosed with a mast cell tumour, just above his Achilles tendon, after treatment to reduce the size he had it removed and he healed well and bounced back. Fast forward to August of this year and a lump that was by his rib cage that we had been watching suddenly grew. Quinn had a fine needle aspiration done but it was inconclusive as there was too much blood in the sample, our vet warned us this was not a good sign, and so we opted for a biopsy. On the 24th August we got the news that no dog owner ever wants to hear - Quinn had malignant hemangiosarcoma. We had an in depth discussion with our vet about options - there really weren't any, but our vet hoped that we may have 3 - 6 months with our boy. He struggled recovering from the biopsy, he had problems walking, and started picking at his food.

On the Saturday (29th August) something was amiss, he wouldn't settle and stood looking into space. We finally got him to bed, and then the following morning he couldn't get off his bed. We got him downstairs where he walked into the kitchen and collapsed. A phone call made and minutes later we took him to the emergency vet.

After examining him while we had to wait outside the vet came out to us, our hearts dropped. His gums were pale, high temperature and a very weak pulse in his back legs - she suspected he was bleeding internally. We made the decision to let him go. Sounds so easy writing it, but it wasn't. We were taken to the back of the practice and Quinn was bought out to us, he tried to get in the car and we lifted him in. The vet put along line in and I sat holding him, telling him how much we loved him and tears flowing, and he licked my face and then he was gone.

He has left a crater sized hole in our lives, he was nearly 13 and I hoped and prayed that we would have him for longer, but it was not to be.

Quinn, you gave us so much and came into our lives when we needed you, you made us laugh every day with your goofy ways, there was no such thing as a stranger to you, you loved everyone, stay with Grandad, he will look after you until we meet again, we will always love you, if love alone could have saved you, you would have lived forever. Sleep softly


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I am in tears reading this. He was loved!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Quinn, your love for him shone through with every word you wrote. Run free at The Rainbow Bridge sweet boy x


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

"...and I sat holding him, telling him how much we loved him and tears flowing, and he licked my face and then he was gone."

"...if love alone could have saved you, you would have lived forever. Sleep softly "

Those words, and the love from which they sprang, got me in the feels...

Please save this for a day when the immediacy of the pain has lessened a bit...


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

A beautiful tribute for a beautiful boy.

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss 
(I had to re-type this due to errors & tears welling up.)


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart hurts for your loss and for the huge empty space that your sweet boy leaves behind. I hope eventually you find some comfort that he knew how very loved he was. There are so many people in this world who never know the kind of love that Quinn had. Hold on tight to all your good memories. Sending you a hug.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a beautiful sugar face boy. I am so sorry for your loss. Your tribute to Quinn makes it obvious he was well loved.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that you gave him a wonderful long golden life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Quinn.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Peace for your heart 💜


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Quinn, keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words - these dogs wiggle their way into our hearts so deeply that the holes they leave are massive, but our lives are so much richer for knowing and loving them.
Thank you SoCalEngr, so sad but so true


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Quinn, your love for him shone through with every word you wrote. Run free at The Rainbow Bridge sweet boy x


I have added dear Quinn to the Rainbow Bridge List, once again, I'm so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your handsome Quinn. You gave him a long and wonderful life.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Quinn had a beautiful look. I am so very sorry for your loss. Hemangi's are never good news. I lost my last Golden to one. I hope you can rest assured knowing you did everything to give Quinn a great life and made the best decision for her as her time was approaching. May time help you feel better soon. Godspeed to your Quinn. 
dlm ny country


----------

